# Low protein dog food



## daisy1 (Dec 3, 2008)

What are some examples of a high quality low protein dog food? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Debi1 (Jan 2, 2009)

we are also looking for a very high quality, low protein food for our 3 labradors (9, 7, 6 - all indoor) and 1 mixed breed (36 pounds) (possible chow/herding breed mix(2)

we recently went back to Canidae ALS Grain Free - but not sure this is the food for us -- not concerned with expense - we want the healthiest food for our dogs


----------



## Rich_Kaplan (Feb 20, 2009)

Recomendations for a quality low protein dry dog food. Our Sheltie suffers from Cushings dicease. 
Thanks


----------



## Sasha's_Mommy (Mar 7, 2009)

I have spent numerous hours on the net searching for a natural palatable food for my Lhasa who has had stones removed once. She has been prescribed Hill's Science Diet U/D, but simply hates it. She loves fruits and vegetables, and this food includes none. It also is made largely of Brewer's rice which I have read is cheaper, and should avoid. I'm told I should try to find a whole grain. Dick Van Patton's Natural Balance reduced calorie was a good contender with great ingredients. It has 16.5% protein, still higher than U/D, but less than most brands. But, I found out the high calcium and phosphorus levels which are not good for kidney problems. I would love any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## nikko (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a 14 year old Husky who has Pancreatitis and is temporarily on Hill's ID that he can't stand. My understanding is that this condition calls for a low fat/low protein diet, but the percentages are nearly the same in Hill's and many other can dog food. Can you recomend any food for his condition with low fat and low protein that is easy to digest? Thank you.


----------



## sadie1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just found out my baby has cushing disease. So I just ordered the" Burns brown rice and fish, which says its ideal for cushing disease. We find out soon!


----------



## Larissa (Mar 27, 2009)

Nutro's Natural Choice Lite has a minimum of 14% protein. This is the lowest that I've been able to find--after years of researching! Since it's a "lite" diet, it does have more fiber--so be prepared to see more poop


----------



## Tamara_Horner (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been searching for a low protien dog food for my english bulldog. The Vet has prescribed Hills u/d but it is terrible. My bulldog also likes fruits and vegeables. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rob_Stutes (May 26, 2009)

My 10 year old Rat Terrier was switched to Hill's u/d food, he had a bladder
stone removed.....He refuses to eat...Is there any other food .. I can food feed
him...The vet is searching also... He has called a couple of manufactors..
Thank goodness he is a small dog... Hill's, cost $30.00 a bag....


----------



## Gary_Hayes (May 27, 2009)

Our 12 yr male Cock-A-Poo had bladder stones removed 1 1/2 yrs ago and was placed on Hills U/D. He hated it at first and we literally starved him to it. However he has always been ravishingly hungry and has taken to chomp down dirt at any chance and horribly anxious. Finally been mixing 1/2 Science Diet for Senior dogs and he has settled down dramatically. Testing ph of urine in evenings and running around 7.8. Will get crystal urine checked soon. The U/d diet has high fat which reduces necessary mineral uptake of food. His poop thin and frequent. With mix of food it is more normal.


----------



## Denise2 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

I recently had to put my terrier/poodle on the ud diet. He wouldn't eat it, wet or dry. He can't have anything else, so, I shook the entire can out, used an apple slicer/corer on it. Then cubed the 'strips' into 4ths. Cooked it in my little toaster oven for 15 min or so. They were a little crusty. Let them cool slightly and now he can't wait to eat. I know people will think I am nuts, but he has been my best friend for 13 years, so whatever I can do for him I don't mind.


----------



## Marie2 (Nov 10, 2009)

Grapes can cause chronic kidney failure. Our 3 year old Fr. Bulldog is dying from eating a few grape off the vine in our garden.


----------



## Elaine1 (Dec 22, 2009)

I just bought Avoderm brown rice, oatmeal, and chicken meal formular for my dog. He had a kidney stone and they gave him Science Diet U/D/ It was terrible. He was always hungry and not a happy dog--thinks are much better now.


----------



## Bill2 (Feb 11, 2010)

my englishbulldog just had kidney stones and bladder stones removed,at a cost of $8,000.00 he is on k/d as of now. this is his second time that these stone have recurred,what do you recommend.


----------



## Jennifer5 (Feb 19, 2010)

My 9 year old Jack Russell Terrier just had 2 calcium oxalate stones removed Feb 12 and the vet also recommended Hill's U/D. After reading the comments, I am not sure what to do. Cost isn't a big concern, but want something of high quality protein that is also palatable. Unfortunately, he has been spoiled for 9 years and become extremely fussy over food. Any suggestions would be much appreciated


----------



## Claudia (May 24, 2010)

I have 2 overweighed dogs (yellow lab and husky mix) and heard from a fried that she is feeding her dogs a H O L I S T I C dog food. She has noticed that her dogs are more active and look healthier now. I am reseaching it right now, there are may different brands available. I will go to a pet store and see if i can get some samples, no use if the dogs don't like it. I think a holisic diet is beneficial for any dog with medical issues. It only has natural, high-quality ingredients. Ya'll should reaseach it too. Look for holistic dog food.


----------



## patricia/babe (Jul 1, 2010)

Babe has Struvite crystals and they seem to be disolving well with Hill's C/D. But I am looking for alternatives. Such a trade off, as high fat content, can cause other problems.Soooo looking for food I can prepare myself, or other options for continued care. My understanding from the vet is that a PH level of 6.5 is optimal. Anyone have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## tom_tonella (Jul 21, 2010)

my 5 year old shi ztu is on hills prescription kd dog food and hates it. Is there a similar dog food that is more tasty? Could i mix it with something else? or put on it. She hates the smell and the taste.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I really know nothing about your breed of dog, but Hills is one of the worst dog foods made today. I recommend Orijen or Acana but I have no idea if thats out of your price range or if you are welling to go to a good pet store or just petco and pets mart. Here is my total list.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Wild Prairie, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Wellness Core
4.	Go, Natural Grain Free Endurance.
5.	Blue Wilderness
6.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only.
7.	Instinct
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Acana, the rest of their products.
11.	Evo
The B list
1. Now 
2. GO, chicken, salmon only.
3. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. First Mate
7. Wellness
8. Solid Gold
9. Canidae, grain free ALS only.
10. California Natural
10. Nature’s Logic
11. Karma
12. Summit Holistic
12. Taste of the wild, rest of their products.
13. Innova
14. Heath Wise
15. Costco’s Kirkland brand


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

tom tonella-Hi Hill's Prescription kd (Kidney disease)I can see why your dog doesn't like it...in case you haven't looked them over here are the ingredients: Brewer's rice,pork fat,dried egg product,flaxseed,corn gluten meal,and the chemical preservative Ethoxyquin.With kidney disease I know that the vets want them on low protein...but what you want is a HIGH QUALITY-low protein..to come from named meat or egg..not plant based protein,which is hard for dogs to digest.So you want a food that has high quality protein,low phosphorus,low protein,low fat,low salt...I don't think that the product you are using could sustain life for very long...check out the ingredients..http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product1071&cat=7 It seems to me that this food really has no nutritional value...


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

tom-here is an article on kidney disease in dogs,also within this article there is a list of dog foods to use,I'm sure your dog would like one of these much better...I have used the Merrick (regular foods) and my dogs love the taste of them. http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/Knowledgebasedetail.aspx?articleid=42


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

tom here is a list of foods for dogs with kidney disease-Merrick senior medley,Canine caviar special needs adult dry,Candidae platinum senior,Wellness super 5 mix senior...I'm sure your dog will like the taste of these much better.


----------



## Gwen_Sylvia_Burns (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi my dog maltese x had bladder stones, and was put on Hills HD and i have put other food with otherwise does not eat it, my other does love it. can you please give me advise, i tried it wet last night but still did not eat it. Do i not feed at all. desperate from Cape Town


----------



## Nancy5 (Sep 17, 2010)

My dog just had a TON of kidney stones removed and after testing the stones found they formed due to poor diet. She has a urinary infection and struvite crystals. Besides being on an antibiotic to rid of the infection, the Vet put her on Royal Canin Urinary S/O. It comes in dry and canned. She and her brother ate it up. Our dogs have also had itching problems and one dog has unexplained fluctuating head baldness the vet could not explain. I am anxious to see if these other issues resolve with this diet. I do know that they like the taste of it so what remains to be seen is if it helps the problems, keeps the kidneys healthy, and restores their beautiful coat they once had. I'll let you know in a few months. Wish us luck.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nancy- you stated that your dogs kidney stones formed due to poor diet,care to elaborate on which food you were using???


----------



## Jeff5 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi 
My dalmation has just has stones removed and has been put on Hills U/D dry food . Is their an alternative to this was thinking of Burns fish and brown rice ? Have to change as cannot pay £70 per month on dog food also my Dal has been sick a couple of times after eating the Hills and doesn't look happy on it at all .
Any advice on Burns or other alternative to Hills U/D WOULD BE GREATLY RECEIVED.


----------



## Lisa18 (Nov 24, 2010)

Help! My 6 yr old Bichon Frise had struvite stones removed and was put on Hill's c/d for prevention of stones. The quality of the food is awefull. Vet said a urine ph of 6.5 is what needs to be sustained in order to prevent any more stones.

Anyone know of a high quality dog food that I can feed my Bella that will keep her UTI and Stone free?


----------



## michelle16 (Jan 10, 2011)

hello i co-run a pet store and i have even had problems when customers need a low-protien dog food and a customer's dog had kidney stones removed and now they are on a frantic search for a good low-protien food without blowing there budget so please help me out with any suggestions i would really appriciate it


----------



## Sara2 (Feb 22, 2011)

My dog had 4yr old boston terrier had kidney stones removed last year. He was prescribed Hills science diet u/d. He has been on it for about a year. He never had an issue with eating it. The past few months I noticed he was losing his hair. He started licking his paws constantly, and his ears seem to be irritated. He now has been waking up in the middle of the night and rubs his whole body on the carpet because he's so itchy. I'm assuming he has developed a food allergy. I'm looking/hoping for a food that will not cause kidney stones, and not have these awful side effects.


----------



## LayingWithDogs (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm dealing with an 11-year-old Aussie/BC (Okie) with health problems ranging from severe food allergies to being on the precipice of kidney failure. She also recently had some neurological disturbances (I don't quite understand what the problem was, but according to the "specialist" is a very rare (however, temporary) condition that hasn't been fully researched). The results were seizures early on, she can no longer turn left, and she loses her balance very easily.

I need dog food that is under 5% protein and 2.5% fat (as fed). Plus, satisfies all her food allergies: beef, eggs, wheat, flax, white potato (sweet potato is OK), kelp, olives, sage, and fish (these aren't all her allergies, I just listed the ones that mostly had to do with food).

We've tried her on several dog foods and have even attempted to home-make some recipes. I ran through Jess' "A-List" of dog foods and found a couple that might satisfy the dog's owner and her vet (this is my boss' dog, I'm assisting in the research. Okie is apart of the office where I work and I've been put in charge of food research; which I'm happy to do). Attempting different foods is like a game of Russian Roulette with her.

We recently attempted a home-made recipe called "Loosey Goosey Chicken Fix" (basically chicken, cottage cheese, rice, and carrots). Unfortunately, Okie didn't seem to excited about it and her equilibrium seemed to start getting throw off again. I think what we're going to try next is the LGCF, but instead of chicken from the store, we'll use half a can of the Wellness: 95% Chicken Mix. 

If anyone has any suggestions (or low-protein recipes) I'd be glad to hear them. Thanks!


----------



## bill4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Megan, sounds like your Aussie has a systemic yeast infection. It can cause food allergies, neurological disorders and skin issues. Go holistic in treating and stop giving the dog any grains whatsoever.


----------



## Denise5 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a 6 month old westie pup. She is starting to discolor at the fold of her lip and on the top of her feet. She is too young for allergy issues. A friend suggested she may have a high acidity level. What type of diet should i give her and would this help? Also Tylan was recomended. Would like to know your thoughts.


----------

